# Jackson WarKelly 7



## mikernaut (Aug 22, 2011)

Interesting, I like it more then some of Pablo Santana's other creations. Shame it has the gigantic hockey stick headstock.

Would be a great guitar for a Death Metal band.











auction via Fuller's-
Jackson War Kelly 7 String 27" Scale Pablo Santana | eBay


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 22, 2011)

Aesthetically it looks hideously unbalanced. Speaking of unbalance, I bet the neck drive is brutal too. I wouldn't want to play death metal on it :/


----------



## caskettheclown (Aug 22, 2011)

I'd prefer the regular kelly shape to be honest. Though this shape is more radical and extreme


----------



## I Voyager (Aug 22, 2011)

Ehh, not a big fan of the horns. It would look cool if it was just the right horn, but then it would practically be a normal Kelly, just with a reversed horn.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 22, 2011)

Wouldn't play it, but it looks badass.


----------



## RobZero (Aug 22, 2011)

dat satin black


----------



## nothingleft09 (Aug 22, 2011)

If the lower left side of the body were a little larger i think it would look better and solve balance and neck dive issues but it looks seriously too small and it makes the neck look like a louisville slugger.


----------



## rjnix_0329 (Aug 22, 2011)

I like the color, the neck, the binding, and the edges of the body. I agree that it looks too small, but if it sounded any good I might pay 400 USD for it. *Checks link, 3,500.00 fail*


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks kinda weird. I think he chose the wrong halves of each model when he combined them.


----------



## Goatchrist (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks nice I prefer the normal warrior though.

Must have neck dive like a bitch!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Aug 22, 2011)

I think it's badass. Awesome brutal black metal guitar


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 22, 2011)

i'm not into jacksons, or kelly/warrior shapes, but fuck me that looks sick


----------



## murakami (Aug 22, 2011)

is it me or is jackson getting kind of lazy on the marketing of their products? i haven't seen anything of interest since the rr24s and that was 3 years ago i believe. esp is doing a great job on the other hand


----------



## Dead Undead (Aug 22, 2011)

I wish Jackson would make their Kellys a bit bigger. It looks cool but when you actually hold one it's pretty dinky and awkward. I'm a huge fan of the Warrior though. I find it very comfortable.

I think the one in OP looks completely disproportionate though. It does, however, look badass.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 22, 2011)

murakami said:


> is it me or is jackson getting kind of lazy on the marketing of their products? i haven't seen anything of interest since the rr24s and that was 3 years ago i believe. esp is doing a great job on the other hand



New basses, new Broderick model, the Demmlition V, the SLAT3-7 and a couple of other things - they've been introducing stuff much more regularly than they used to.

This thing, however, is hideous. I'm sure it's built very well - no one doubts Pablo's skill in that department - but as a design, ugh.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 22, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> I wish Jackson would make their Kellys a bit bigger. It looks cool but when you actually hold one it's pretty dinky and awkward. I'm a huge fan of the Warrior though. I find it very comfortable.



The problem is, the King Kelly is SO huge that it makes an Explorer look small.


----------



## Spence (Aug 22, 2011)

If this had the sls style headstock it would be far nicer, and it doesnt need the left horn


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks kind of cool. I prefer the Kelly though.


----------



## Miek (Aug 22, 2011)

I think it looks pretty stupid.


----------



## Dvaienat (Aug 22, 2011)

Love it actually, the only thing which puts me off is the asymmetrical neck profile. Otherwise it is great.


----------



## murakami (Aug 22, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> New basses, new Broderick model, the Demmlition V, the SLAT3-7 and a couple of other things - they've been introducing stuff much more regularly than they used to.
> 
> This thing, however, is hideous. I'm sure it's built very well - no one doubts Pablo's skill in that department - but as a design, ugh.


 
I find jackson kind of slow on the trigger though. i mean, they really dont dish out much alt colors for their guitars and they seem to focus on putting out slightly alt. versions of their already produced line up... but the only reason i found the rr24 of interest is because it had 24 frets
(i found that ground breaking haha) 

i dont deny jackson's awesomeness; i had a super sweet dk jackson... built ABSOLUTELY AWESOME, and their japanese production line is amazing as well. but their website is also slow on the updates as well.
i swear, they would really benefit if they made people a little more with their marketing. i WAS interested in the broderick model, but i had search google a couple of times to get a shot of the guitar, not their website.


----------



## Bouillestfu (Aug 22, 2011)

It looks amazing!!!!!!! But as many have pointed out it has to be so terribly unbalanced... Maybe hide a hockey puck in the electronics compartment to shift the neck up?


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 22, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> The problem is, the King Kelly is SO huge that it makes an Explorer look small.



It's about my size though....effing mahoosive.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 22, 2011)

murakami said:


> I find jackson kind of slow on the trigger though. i mean, they really dont dish out much alt colors for their guitars and they seem to focus on putting out slightly alt. versions of their already produced line up... but the only reason i found the rr24 of interest is because it had 24 frets
> (i found that ground breaking haha)
> 
> i dont deny jackson's awesomeness; i had a super sweet dk jackson... built ABSOLUTELY AWESOME, and their japanese production line is amazing as well. but their website is also slow on the updates as well.
> i swear, they would really benefit if they made people a little more with their marketing. i WAS interested in the broderick model, but i had search google a couple of times to get a shot of the guitar, not their website.



I can't disagree with any of this, actually - well, except for a few actual new guitars, but they're mostly artist/model variations. Then again, they have a lot of the bases already covered, so I'm not sure introducing a bunch of new guitars just to make something new would work.

That said, the marketing does seem to lag a bit.


----------



## murakami (Aug 22, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> I can't disagree with any of this, actually - well, except for a few actual new guitars, but they're mostly artist/model variations. Then again, they have a lot of the bases already covered, so I'm not sure introducing a bunch of new guitars just to make something new would work.
> 
> That said, the marketing does seem to lag a bit.


 
i am hoping they don't become like bc rich. their website too is lacking in
design and also updates that i no longer care for whatever they do.

oh, and definitely i wouldn't want jackson to dish out a bunch of different shapes just to fill the void  ~ but if they experiment a little more like they did with the dk2m, that would be killer. on a side note, i am getting a custom quote for a dk2m 7 string made haha. but then i saw the white chris broderick sig... damn. i might have a dilemma...


----------



## Sebastian (Aug 22, 2011)

Interesting... but not my thing...


----------



## Rook (Aug 22, 2011)

Ewww I hate that guitar.


But I freekin love it.


----------



## Cancer (Aug 22, 2011)

caskettheclown said:


> I'd prefer the regular kelly shape to be honest. Though this shape is more radical and extreme



....or the regular Warrior shape for that matter.


----------



## TimSE (Aug 22, 2011)

That looks fucking cool... but only when its upright like that ... :s


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 22, 2011)

**** potential hijack ****

I can't say the War Kelly does much for me, but Pablo did score with this one (so much so that I have one on order ):


----------



## the fuhrer (Aug 22, 2011)

I think the war kelly looks pretty badass. ^^that on the other hand looks like a cheap bc rich IMO.


----------



## murakami (Aug 22, 2011)

the fuhrer said:


> I think the war kelly looks pretty badass. ^^that on the other hand looks like a cheap bc rich IMO.


 
"cheap bc rich" sounds like an oxymoron


----------



## Rook (Aug 22, 2011)

I've always loved the Warriors but never thought 'yeah, I'll look awesome playing that'.

Funny relationship really, like Marmite.


----------



## Miek (Aug 22, 2011)

At least marmite is edible

sorta


----------



## the fuhrer (Aug 22, 2011)

murakami said:


> "cheap bc rich" sounds like an oxymoron


I don't get it


----------



## Rook (Aug 22, 2011)

He's implying that saying 'cheap' and then 'BC Rich' is basically repetition of the same thing I.e BC Rich are cheap.


----------



## Miek (Aug 22, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> He's implying that saying 'cheap' and then 'BC Rich' is basically repetition of the same thing I.e BC Rich are cheap.



I think it was a joke about the "rich" part of BC Rich. Otherwise it wouldn't be an oxymoron.


----------



## Tranquilliser (Aug 22, 2011)

I think the WarKelly looks badass.
Just imo.
Slap a set of BKPs in there, away you go.


----------



## Stealth7 (Aug 22, 2011)

Not a fan.


----------



## the fuhrer (Aug 23, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> He's implying that saying 'cheap' and then 'BC Rich' is basically repetition of the same thing I.e BC Rich are cheap.


Not really an oxymoron though


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 23, 2011)

I get semis looking at inline Jackson 7 string headstocks. That is all.


----------



## Ironbird (Aug 23, 2011)

I knew this thread would attract the BC Rich haters. 

Anyway, back to topic.

That guitar looks really imbalanced, like it was a cut and paste job (which it is, if you think about it). Even aesthetically, it isn't pleasing - and this is coming from a BC Rich fan.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 23, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> I get semis looking at inline Jackson 7 string headstocks. That is all.


 
Thanks I now need a belt-sander to get rid of that mental image.


----------



## cronux (Aug 23, 2011)

Sebastian said:


> Interesting... but not my thing...



+1


----------



## CrownofWorms (Aug 23, 2011)

I like it


----------



## murakami (Aug 23, 2011)

Ironbird said:


> I knew this thread would attract the BC Rich haters.
> 
> Anyway, back to topic.
> 
> That guitar looks really imbalanced, like it was a cut and paste job (which it is, if you think about it). Even aesthetically, it isn't pleasing - and this is coming from a BC Rich fan.


 
i like bc rich though 

my favorite 6 string was a bc rich bich nj. i am just speaking out of hurt because of a b stock steve smyth sig that was sent to me


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 23, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> I get semis looking at inline Jackson 7 string headstocks. That is all.



Good thing I don't, since I have an inline 7 headstock that's the size of an aircraft carrier...


----------



## orakle (Aug 23, 2011)

headstock is a concern for me

but the shape is radical and i love it !


----------



## the fuhrer (Aug 23, 2011)

murakami said:


> i like bc rich though
> 
> my favorite 6 string was a bc rich bich nj. i am just speaking out of hurt because of a b stock steve smyth sig that was sent to me




I like bc rich as well, but you have to admit that their lower end stuff is crap.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 23, 2011)

That is the evilest looking guitar I have ever seen.


----------



## Larrikin666 (Aug 23, 2011)

I think I hate this guitar....but I also really want it. What the hell is wrong with me?


----------



## murakami (Aug 23, 2011)

the fuhrer said:


> I like bc rich as well, but you have to admit that their lower end stuff is crap.


 
most definitely. but think you can say that with a lot of guitar companies. a couple of years ago, korean made ibanez were shit with their edge pro II piece of trash.


----------



## Infinite Recursion (Aug 23, 2011)

murakami said:


> "cheap bc rich" sounds like an oxymoron


An oxymoron is two words placed into a contradictory statement i.e. military intelligence or airplane food. More to the point, it looks decent to me. Not custom shop level price good, but if a cheaper version was produced I'd consider it. That Kelly that looks like a shark attacked it looks pretty nice.


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Aug 23, 2011)

Where others see "imbalanced neck profile" and such.. I see a pretty decent cutaway.


----------



## Rook (Aug 23, 2011)

OT: Oxymoron literally means 'sharp blunt'.


I think the guy meant it was tautological....? Or I just assumed that because Oxymoron didn't make sense...


Back on topic, horay for Jackson Custom Shop still pushing it with their awesome designs.

phew, managed that


----------



## Rook (Aug 23, 2011)

OT: Oxymoron literally means 'sharp blunt'.


I think the guy meant it was tautological....? Or I just assumed that because Oxymoron didn't make sense...


Back on topic, horay for Jackson Custom Shop still pushing it with their awesome designs.

phew, managed that


----------



## murakami (Aug 23, 2011)

i meant as "cheap" bc "rich" that part just seemed like it was an oxymoron, though i know the rich doesn't actually meant money worth 

ok lets say cheap bc rich is a double negative?


----------



## Hyliannightmare (Aug 24, 2011)

wow that body is ugly


----------



## littledoc (Aug 24, 2011)

The guy talking about "cheap B.C. Rich" should have said _redundant_. 

As for the Jackson... meh. I really don't like Jackson's headstock. The strings jutting out at sharp angles like that puts a lot of stress on the nut, which is why the vast majority of manufacturers use 3/4 headstocks for their 7s (ESP, Schecter, Carvin) or they use larger straight headstocks (Guerilla, Agile).


----------



## Somnium (Aug 24, 2011)

Well that's one sexy looking guitar. Who doesn't want their guitar to look like some sort of deranged weapon?


----------



## Ironbird (Aug 24, 2011)

> I like bc rich as well, but you have to admit that their lower end stuff is crap.


So are lower end LTDs, Schecters, Jacksons, etc

Your point is moot, sir.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister (Aug 25, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> Interesting, I like it more then some of Pablo Santana's other creations. Shame it has the gigantic hockey stick headstock.
> 
> Would be a great guitar for a Death Metal band.
> 
> ...


 

*DROOLS* 

*Puts on shopping list*

That is a beautiful guitar, I wonder how much they are new ?


----------



## Larrikin666 (Aug 25, 2011)

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> *DROOLS*
> 
> *Puts on shopping list*
> 
> That is a beautiful guitar, I wonder how much they are new ?



$3500


----------



## bacid22 (Aug 28, 2011)

When I first saw that guitar I thought it was soooo epic. Now, after staring at it for 5 minutes, I'm sick of it. Jackson has been boring for a very long time now. Not that they don't make good guitars, Jackson's are great. But they have been making the same guitars over and over and over again. Their website and inventory has been the same for as long as I can remember.


----------



## skeels (Aug 28, 2011)

MetalDaze said:


> **** potential hijack ****
> 
> I can't say the War Kelly does much for me, but Pablo did score with this one (so much so that I have one on order ):



Hm. I loved the Ironbird. But not the Warbird. Like the Kelly, but not the Warkelly. Too.... "warkelly" for me. But this! Even though it's only a six- gotta have a seven! - THIS is bad agent! Bound bevels - sharp hooks, serrated edges ... reverse hockey stick... yeah... yeah that's the stuff ... ok. How much?


----------



## skeels (Aug 28, 2011)

Larrikin666 said:


> I think I hate this guitar....but I also really want it. What the hell is wrong with me?



It's like a chick that's smokin' hot, but also a real bitch... 
"You bitch, I hate yer guts, you... you... mmmmmmm..."


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 29, 2011)

That'd be in my fap folder if it didn't have the butt of a Kelly...if it had a Warrior butt it'd be a different story.


----------



## jkspawn (Aug 31, 2011)

mikernaut said:


> Interesting, I like it more then some of Pablo Santana's other creations. Shame it has the gigantic hockey stick headstock.
> 
> Would be a great guitar for a Death Metal band.
> 
> ...




If Batman had a signature guitar that would be it!


----------



## aBagel (Mar 26, 2019)

Guys sory for the necro bump but i asked the guys at Andertons to ask the guys at Fender to ask the guys at Jackson to ask the guys at the custom shop(lol wtf) if they could build this for me. If it is positive, you guys are getting a sweet NGD when it arrives


----------



## xzacx (Mar 26, 2019)

But Doesn’t it Djent? said:


> Guys sory for the necro bump but i asked the guys at Andertons to ask the guys at Fender to ask the guys at Jackson to ask the guys at the custom shop(lol wtf) if they could build this for me. If it is positive, you guys are getting a sweet NGD when it arrives



Unfortunately they haven't been taking masterbuilt orders in quite a while, so probably don't hold your breath for a positive answer.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 26, 2019)

the last thing the world needs is more hideous pablo guitars. Sometimes dead is better.


----------



## aBagel (Mar 26, 2019)

xzacx said:


> Unfortunately they haven't been taking masterbuilt orders in quite a while, so probably don't hold your breath for a positive answer.


Ah man, I really hope they could,but I guess you’re right. Anyways, If im not getting this, I’ll get a USA KV7 Trans Black.


----------



## aBagel (Mar 26, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> the last thing the world needs is more hideous pablo guitars


I agree with you on most of his graphic designs and some extreme shaped guitars, However, IMHO, this is by far one of the BEST guitars I’ve ever seen for me at least.


----------



## aBagel (Mar 26, 2019)

xzacx said:


> Unfortunately they haven't been taking masterbuilt orders in quite a while, so probably don't hold your breath for a positive answer.


I’m kinda new to the Jackson CS party. What’s the deal with the Masterbuilt ones? I keep hearing about them over here.


----------



## xzacx (Mar 26, 2019)

But Doesn’t it Djent? said:


> Ah man, I really hope they could,but I guess you’re right. Anyways, If im not getting this, I’ll get a USA KV7 Trans Black.





But Doesn’t it Djent? said:


> I’m kinda new to the Jackson CS party. What’s the deal with the Masterbuilt ones? I keep hearing about them over here.



Good luck with that one too. They don't do any 7s that aren't masterbuilt. That means pretty much anything outside of the Custom Select options. You can pick any of the basic shapes (SL/DK/RR/KV/WR) and pick colors, woods (to a certain extent), pickup configuration—stuff like that, but you can't go outside of those things like body shape, scale length, number of strings. I assume at SOME point they'll take masterbuilt orders again, but it's been a while, and even when you could you were talking about a multi-year wait.


----------



## aBagel (Mar 26, 2019)

xzacx said:


> Good luck with that one too. They don't do any 7s that aren't masterbuilt. That means pretty much anything outside of the Custom Select options. You can pick any of the basic shapes (SL/DK/RR/KV/WR) and pick colors, woods (to a certain extent), pickup configuration—stuff like that, but you can't go outside of those things like body shape, scale length, number of strings. I assume at SOME point they'll take masterbuilt orders again, but it's been a while, and even when you could you were talking about a multi-year wait.


 Actually I asked for the Corey Beaulieu KV7 in Trans Black and they said it could be delivered in 12 months and was around 3000£. So I’m guaranteed with that.


----------



## xzacx (Mar 26, 2019)

But Doesn’t it Djent? said:


> Actually I asked for the Corey Beaulieu KV7 in Trans Black and they said it could be delivered in 12 months and was around 3000£. So I’m guaranteed with that.



Ah gotcha, yeah that one you can get! I'd look around though before putting an order in—when they pop up they're usually considerably less expensive than that.


----------



## aBagel (Mar 26, 2019)

Yeah I know what you mean. However,i know this will sound very cheesy, i feel like a year is a bit too much for a signature guitar. I guess I’ll go with the WR7 (Dave Davidson).
I asked about that too.(6-7 months)


----------



## mastapimp (Mar 26, 2019)

But Doesn’t it Djent? said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. However,i know this will sound very cheesy, i feel like a year is a bit too much for a signature guitar. I guess I’ll go with the WR7 (Dave Davidson).
> I asked about that too.(6-7 months)


If it's anything like the first run of WR7s out of the custom shop (the charcoal ash batch) you may be waiting quite a while longer. I ordered one in March or April and didn't get it until February. Reason being, they only had one builder making each of the guitars in small batches. The first batch hit the streets in October (6-7 month time frame) but i didn't get mine for another 4 months as it was coming from a later batch. It was worth the wait, but don't hold your breath on these quoted delivery dates outta their custom shop.


----------



## aBagel (Mar 27, 2019)

mastapimp said:


> If it's anything like the first run of WR7s out of the custom shop (the charcoal ash batch) you may be waiting quite a while longer. I ordered one in March or April and didn't get it until February. Reason being, they only had one builder making each of the guitars in small batches. The first batch hit the streets in October (6-7 month time frame) but i didn't get mine for another 4 months as it was coming from a later batch. It was worth the wait, but don't hold your breath on these quoted delivery dates outta their custom shop.


Hmmm, so you’re saying that the wait should not be a deciding factor. I’m waiting for an answer from the custom shop now.


----------



## aBagel (Mar 27, 2019)

mastapimp said:


> If it's anything like the first run of WR7s out of the custom shop (the charcoal ash batch) you may be waiting quite a while longer. I ordered one in March or April and didn't get it until February. Reason being, they only had one builder making each of the guitars in small batches. The first batch hit the streets in October (6-7 month time frame) but i didn't get mine for another 4 months as it was coming from a later batch. It was worth the wait, but don't hold your breath on these quoted delivery dates outta their custom shop.


The one i asked was the Maple-y one they had put out recently.


----------



## mastapimp (Mar 27, 2019)

But Doesn’t it Djent? said:


> The one i asked was the Maple-y one they had put out recently.


What i'm telling you is that it's a "limited edition" meaning they will only make X number of them, being master built by a single luthier, in small batches. You will have to buy it through a dealer and that dealer will have a spot number in the X number of builds. Make sure you're not getting quoted the 6-7 month time as the first arrival and it's for your slot number in the batch. That's more or less what I went through when I ordered the first WR7. I was #14 out of 15, so I had to wait the until the last batch.


----------



## aBagel (Mar 27, 2019)

mastapimp said:


> What i'm telling you is that it's a "limited edition" meaning they will only make X number of them, being master built by a single luthier, in small batches. You will have to buy it through a dealer and that dealer will have a spot number in the X number of builds. Make sure you're not getting quoted the 6-7 month time as the first arrival and it's for your slot number in the batch. That's more or less what I went through when I ordered the first WR7. I was #14 out of 15, so I had to wait the until the last batch.


Well, the thing is they told me that actuallt all of them were pre sold. However, they could order one from me from the custom shop. Its a weird situation.


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 27, 2019)

I forgot all about the Warkelly, is it just me or does it throw BRJ Hyde vibes all over the place?


----------



## aBagel (Mar 27, 2019)

777timesgod said:


> View attachment 68020
> 
> I forgot all about the Warkelly, is it just me or does it throw BRJ Hyde vibes all over the place?


I can’t unsee it anymore.


----------



## aBagel (Mar 27, 2019)

I think the war kelly looks more cooler and elegant tho.


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 27, 2019)

They seem extremely similar to me, to the point where the builder must have seen a Hyde before.


----------



## Musiscience (Mar 27, 2019)

13 years old me: noice!

Me: no..... no.


----------



## xzacx (Mar 27, 2019)

777timesgod said:


> They seem extremely similar to me, to the point where the builder must have seen a Hyde before.



It's literally a Warrior on the top, Kelly on the bottom—I don't think it's a case of copying the Hyde. Same way they've always done those mash-up models like Death Kellys and Death Warriors, or that new Rhode Warrior.


----------



## Bdtunn (Mar 27, 2019)

777timesgod said:


> View attachment 68020
> 
> I forgot all about the Warkelly, is it just me or does it throw BRJ Hyde vibes all over the place?



It looks like that guitar is dabbing us


----------



## 777timesgod (Mar 29, 2019)

Bdtunn said:


> It looks like that guitar is dabbing us



The warkelly, the hyde or both?


----------



## aBagel (Apr 8, 2019)

both lol


----------



## aBagel (Apr 8, 2019)

But Doesn’t it Djent? said:


> Well, the thing is they told me that actuallt all of them were pre sold. However, they could order one from me from the custom shop. Its a weird situation.


Shit. I ordered it and they told me it will turn around approx. Sept-Oct. which is almost 6-7 months. What happens now? Am I screwed?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 8, 2019)

I like these more


----------



## Randy (Apr 8, 2019)

Can't tell if that's a photograph of a guitar or a Doom 2 sprite.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 8, 2019)

Better pic


----------



## aBagel (Apr 9, 2019)

What was the name tho? I think it looks pretty sweet too.


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 9, 2019)

But Doesn’t it Djent? said:


> What was the name tho? I think it looks pretty sweet too.



Its called the Death Angel, nearly pulled the trigger a decade ago on this one below. Was being sold for 2900$ if I recall well. I do not know how much they want nowadays for these.


----------



## mastapimp (Apr 9, 2019)

But Doesn’t it Djent? said:


> What was the name tho? I think it looks pretty sweet too.


It's a Death Kelly. Back half of the body is a Death Angel while the front is a Kelly shape.


----------



## aBagel (Apr 9, 2019)

I believe they were Rob Cavestany’s signature model. I don’t think they are available first hand at the time being.


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 10, 2019)

mastapimp said:


> It's a Death Kelly. Back half of the body is a Death Angel while the front is a Kelly shape.



You are right, I did not see the cutaway at first as I scrolled down too fast and wrote Death Angel. I like how little thought went into the name though.
- We are building a guitar which is half Death Angel and half Kelly. We will not rest until we have the right name people. I want the best ideas and nothing less.
- How about Death Kelly sir?
- Sounds good to me, time for lunch break.


----------



## aBagel (Apr 10, 2019)

777timesgod said:


> You are right, I did not see the cutaway at first as I scrolled down too fast and wrote Death Angel. I like how little thought went into the name though.
> - We are building a guitar which is half Death Angel and half Kelly. We will not rest until we have the right name people. I want the best ideas and nothing less.
> - How about Death Kelly sir?
> - Sounds good to me, time for lunch break.


 hahahahahah


----------

